# unipac senegal availability



## nduli (26 Oct 2015)

hello all,

about to start a new scape, have seen some nice images of unipac Senegal but can't seem to find any in stock anywhere, anyone aware if its discontinued or of an appropriate alternative. need it cat fish friendly and want it to work with redmoor wood, red, lava rock, dragonstone and akadama.

Rich


----------



## Wisey (26 Oct 2015)

Aqua Essentials are a Unipac stockist, I know they don't have it in stock, it's not even on their website, but if you ask them on their forum or send them a message, they may well know if it's been discontinued.


----------



## Andy D (26 Oct 2015)

I think it's been discontinued.


----------



## PARAGUAY (27 Oct 2015)

Its worth going to the Unipac website.Most manafacturers,providers have a question &answer section as Wisey says. AE  I know welcome queries and inquires as do all sponsers on here


----------



## PARAGUAY (28 Oct 2015)

Just had a browse of Unipac s website,appears to be poor service to the ordinary aquascaper, unless I missed something appears to only reply to trade inquires Disapointing customer service!


----------

